#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите пожалуйста перевести на санскрит мантру!=)

## Воронцова Ирина

Доброго времени суток!...ни где не могу найти на санскрите эту мантру: лока самаста сукхино бхаванту. На русском звучит так: пусть все существа будут счастливы. Заранее всем благодарна!=)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------


## Воронцова Ирина

ух ты....так быстро ответели....Большое спасибо!!!очень помогли!!! :Big Grin:

----------

